# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Gümrükte Skandal! 1 Milyar dolarlık yolsuzluk!

## bozok

*Müsteşar Zararsız’ın ‘üstünü örteyim’ planını Yargıtay bozdu* 



*Gümrük Teftiş Kurulu, ciddi bulduğu 15 ihbarı değerlendirip Gümrük Müsteşarı M.Emin Zararsız’dan soruşturma izni istedi.* 


*Necati Doğru* / *VATAN GZT*./ 12.06.2008

Suçlamalardan bazıları Müsteşar’ı da kapsadığı için onayın ilgili Bakan’dan çıkarması gerekiyordu. Ancak Zararsız tüm talepleri bekletti ve *“Soruşturmaya gerek yoktur”* diyerek dosyayı Teftiş Kurulu’na iade etti. üstelik Başkan Demirağ’ı görevden aldı. Demirağ ve iki yardımcısı işin peşini bırakmadı. Durumu Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na iletti. Savcılık Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu’nu harekete geçirdi

Dünya serbestleşmeye gitti; sermaye serbest dolaşıyor, mallar serbest dolaşıyor, zevkler serbest dolaşıyor, ihtiraslar ve iştahlar da serbest dolaşıyor. Dünyada yüzde yüz pürüzsüz bir* “serbest dolaşım”* olsa bile yine de gümrüklere ihtiyaç olacak.



*Gümrükler nedir?*

ülkenin namusudur. Ekonominin ahlakıdır. Gümrüklerden mal girer, mal çıkar. Gümrükler yalama olursa; ülkenin namusu gider,* “namusu olmayan ülke”* diye damga yer. Gümrüklerde kurallar, yasalar, ilkeler işlemezse; *“ekonominin ahlakı”* uçar.

Ahlaksız ekonomi olur.

İşte bana ulaşan bir resmi belgeye göre, Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı, *“Türkiye ekonomisinde ahlaksızlaşma belirtisi olabileceğini düşündü”* ve Başbakan’ı;* “Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu’nu gümrüklerin yalama olup olmadığı konusunda harekete geçmeye ve inceleme yapmaya”* çağırdı.



üağrı yerini buldu. Bulmak zorundaydı. üünkü 4483 sayılı yasaya göre Yargıtay, Başbakan’dan *“Teftiş Kurulu’nu harekete geçirme isteğinde bulunursa”* Başbakan bunu yerine getirmek zorundaydı. Başbakanlık Teftiş Kurulu olayı incelemeye aldı.

Elimde belge var. Olaylar şöyle gelişti...

Olaylar diyorum çünkü tek bir olay yok. Gümrük Müsteşarlığı Teftiş Kurulu kendilerine ulaşan tam tamına* “15 gümrük yolsuzluğu, rüşveti, kayırması, kollaması ihbarını”* soruşturulup* “gerçeğin ortaya çıkartılması ve varsa suçluların kanun önünde cezalandırılması”* isteğini Gümrük Müsteşarı M. Emin ZARARSIZ’a bildirdi. Raporlarına yazdıkları bilgilere göre, gümrüklerde işlenen bu 15 yolsuzluğun parasal değeri 1 milyar doları geçiyor.

*Ancak bir gariplik oldu.*

Müsteşar *Emin ZARARSIZ*, *“Gümrük Teftiş Kurulu Müfettişlerinin incelemeye başlamasına”* onay verecek ve müfettişlerin; pisliğin, rüşvetin, kuralsızlığın, kollamanın üzerine gitmelerinin yolunu açacak yerde, *“onay”* veremedi. Müsteşar onay vermeyince Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı, Yargıtay’a başvurdu. Bunun üzerine Müsteşar Emin Zararsız, Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı Erdener Demirağ’ı 23 Mayıs 2008 tarihinde görevinden aldı. 

Nedendir!

Niçindir!

Müsteşar, 2 tanesi de kendi hakkında olan bu 15 yolsuzluk olayının 15’ine de araştırılsın, soruşturulsun diye izin vermiyor.

Ekonomi Servis Müdürü’müz Ercan İnan, bu haberin önemi üzerine bugün bana ayırdığı yeri gördüğünüz gibi oldukça genişletti. Ancak yine de ben bu 15 yolsuzluğu ayrıntılarıyla size bir günde anlatamam.

----------


## bozok

*Aziz Eren, var mısın yok musun?*


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*20.06.2008* 



Bugün de milli maç var, bu havada *“gümrükler yolsuzlukların yolgeçen hanı olmasın”* yazısını kim okur? Bizim milli takımdaki çocukların canı sağolsun. İster yensinler, ister yenilsinler. Bugüne kadar oynadıkları maçlarda* “bizi samimiyetlerine”* inandırdılar. Ellerinden geleni, ayaklarının ardına koymadılar.

Bugünkü maçı da alırlar.

Mutlu oluruz. 

Eskiden çocuklar dönme dolapla büyüyorlardı, şimdi futbolla büyüyorlar ve büyüdükten sonra da *“dönen dolaplara”* şaşkın şaşkın bakıyorlar. Bu yüzden ben, inadına, milli heyecanın tavana vurduğu günde bile sizlere *“gümrükler dönen dolaplar yatağı olmaktan”* kurtarılsın yazıları yazıyorum.

*Bir ihbarcı var.*

*Adı Aziz Eren!*

Bu da benim gibi takmış.

Gümrüklerde yolsuzluklar var diyor ve sürekli *“ihbarlar yapıyor; araştırılsın, suçlular yakalansın, ülke temizlensin”* diye özverili çalışıyor.

İhbarcı Aziz!

Var mı, yok mu?

Gümrük Müsteşarı Dr. M.* Emin Zararsız’a göre, “böyle bir adam”* yok... Uydurma bir isim. Dolayısıyla bu isimle bildirilen gümürüklerdeki yolsuzluk ihbarlarını ciddiye almaya ve Teftiş Kurulu’nun incelemesine* “onay vermeye”* gerek yok. Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün imzasıyla yeniden ve üçüncü kez görevden alınan Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı Erdener Demirağ’ın oluşmuş kanaatine göre ise *“Aziz Eren”* diye biri var. İsmi belki Aziz Eren değil ama bu ismi kullanan biri, belki de istihbarattan biri mutlaka var.

İstihbaratçı gibi...

üalışıyor.

Birinci el kaynaklara ulaşıyor, birinci el belgelere sahip olabiliyor ve bunları Cumhuriyet savcılarına* “harekete geçin... Dolandırıcıları yakalayın... Dönen dolapları durdurun”* diye ihbar ediyor. Cumhuriyet savcıları da bu ihbarları, incelesinler diye teftiş kurulu başkanlarına gönderiyor. Teftiş Kurulu başkanlarına ulaşan *“yolsuzluk ihbarlarının yüzde 60-70’i bu Aziz Eren tipi ihbarlardan”* oluşuyor.


*ürnek vereyim.*

Var mı yok mu; etten mi, kemikten mi, yoksa* “uçucu beyaz ispirtodan mı”* olduğu konusunda fikir birliğine varılamayan bu Aziz Eren, gümrüklerden* 2 bin ton white spirit* (beyaz ispirto sokulduğunu) buna göz yumsunlar diye de içinde bir bakanın kardeşinin de aracı olarak bulunduğu üst düzey bürokratlara 100 bin dolardan başlayıp 1 milyon dolara kadar giden miktarlarda rüşvet dağıtıldığını ihbar ederek bildirdi. Ve bu ihbar ciddiye alındı, adı verilen firma son parti beyaz ispirtoyu sokarkan suçüstü yakalandı.

Aziz Eren durmuyor.

İhbar yağdırıyor.

Bu kez de Cezayir’e ihraç edilen mallar şişirilerek yani hayali ihracat yapılarak Hazine’den KDV iadesi alındığını ihbar ediyor. Belge gönderiyor. Hazine ve Dış Ticaret’in Cezayir’e satıldığını söylediği mal miktarı ile *Cezayir gümrüklerinin Türkiye’den aldığını beyan ettiği mal miktarı arasında 719 milyon dolarlık fazlalık var.* Kim yaptı bu hayali ihracatı. 

Firmanın ya da firmaların adı nedir? 

Sahipleri kimlerdir?

Bulunması gerekir.

Hapse konulmaları gerekir.

Devletten yani halkın parasından çaldıklarının geri alınması gerekir. Bunun için* “Aziz Eren’in ihbarının ciddiye alınması ve Teftiş Kurulu’nca incelenmesi”* gerekir. Fakat Müsteşar, *“Aziz Eren”* diye biri yok*, bunu ciddiye almayalım diyor, görevden alınan Teftiş Kurulu Başkanı ise “bu isimde bir adam yok ama o isim adına belge gönderen biri var, biz bu ihbarı ciddiye alalım”* diyor.

Aziz Eren, bize yardım et.

Var mısın?

Yok musun?

----------

